

After The Hype - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/09/after-the-hype.html

======
brlewis
_The thing to do is focus on those who remain, service them incredibly well,
and start building from there. Forget about the hot app crowd. They may or may
not be back. Your loyal users will._

This is consistent with what pg and Paul Buchheit say about making a small
number of people extremely happy being better than having a huge number of
lukewarm users. But did they come to this conclusion independently, or is it
high-profile investors listening to each other?

~~~
fredwilson
i did not come to this point of view because of PG and PB, although I have
heard them express it. i came to it watching the companies we invest in
succeed and fail.

~~~
brlewis
For me that's extremely valuable information. Thanks!

